# Katie's gift to us, one year later



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Katie. She is watching over all of you from up above. Congratulations to you and your wife!! Lots more wonderful memories to come


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry you lost her at such a young age. Even in death, Katie is still teaching you and watching over you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the new baby. She is smiling down watching over you and happy that she has taught you so much in her short life. And now will be watching over the baby. I still think of you losing her at such a young age and in such a sudden way. 
You gave her a very beautiful tribute. That is such a beautiful picture of her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It does not seem possible that ia whole year has passed since iiread about Katie's sudden passing. And I have to say that she left you a legacy that is rare ad the best that can be left--the knowledge you now have of life and life's unpredictable events, how precious each moment is, and of the love that can be shared between a dog and it's humans. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, Timm and Melissa! A baby on the way! I am so excited for you. Your tribute to Katie is beautiful. It hardly seems possible that she left you a year ago. She was so pretty and so well loved. I am sure that Chloe is every bit as loved, she is very lucky.

So, we really do need a picture of the beautiful Melissa - I can only imagine how much more beautiful she is pregnant!

Congratulations, you so deserve this wonderful gift.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your good news - hope everything goes well for you both.

Run free and sleep softly Katie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful tribute to Katie, I know how sad this day will be for you and that Katie was one beautiful girl who stole your hearts.

Congratulations on your good news too.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your wonderful news and the wonderful tribute of what sweet Katie bought to your life, she will be happy for you sharing your love with Chloe and soon a new little baby.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Tim and Melissa!! I'm crying tears of joy for you both! It was just a short time ago we were crying in pain with you. And when I think of Katie, those tears come back, even still.

But Chloe has been a good turn for you both. She's not Katie but she will be--and is- a good pup for you. I always smile when you post pictures of her...and look forward to more.

Now a BABY!! Yippee!! It's wonderful. Our first grandchild is going to be born the first of November, good Lord willing. I can count with them AND you now! Laura is right--we want to see Melissa! (Chloe too)...

That little baby is going to have the best life! Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

That is a wonderfull tribute you wrote about Katie and Congratulations on the Baby news!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your wonderful news! Having your child grow up with Chloe will be a joy for all of you!

I wasn't around when you lost your dear Katie. I am so very sorry she had to leave you so young! It is so very hard and painful!

Yes, please post lots of pics!


----------



## Hedy (Feb 28, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute. This is from Melissa's mom, her & Tim are two very special people & so is Chloe! I can hardly wait to be a Grandmom, we are truly blessed!
Love you all, Mom (Hedy)


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Hedy... yes they are special people...you must be too!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations Tim & Melissa & Chloe!!! You guys will be great human parents too!! 

Katie is still alive with you everyday in your memories. I believe she was sent to you for a reason.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Tim and Melissa, what a lasting gift Katie gave you both, albeit with a flip side of pain and loss....she will always be a shadow at your sides and Chloe's.
Congratulations on your new addition and hugs of joy and peace to each of you....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations !! What a very special time in your lives. Katie led you to a lesson that many spend a lifetime trying to understand........ how blessed you are to have been her parents. And now a baby of your very own... there is nothing more precious !!! As I say often, nothing better than goldens and babies.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with. Anniversaries can be so hard.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

It doesnot seem like a whole year has passed. I can tell that Katie's life had a profound effect and change in your lives (maybe that is why she was given to you?). Congratulations on your new addition and addition to come. Bless you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for posting your moving tribute to your beautiful Katie. Congratulations on your wonderful news! We are so happy for you and Melissa and Chloe and your sweet baby. Wishing you all the joy together that life can bring!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Katie~Godspeed


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Katie was and is a treasure. Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

When something terrible happens, you often get a gift as well. So many times we cannot see the gift. But you found the gift in her passing. She was able to forever change your lives for the better. How wonderful! 

Have to say looking at where everyone is in NJ I am envious. I love Sandy Hook and with gas prices like they are, the beach has been a no go this year. You guys are fortunate to be so close to the ocean!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a beautiful tribute to katie. congratulations on becomming a new mommy & daddy! I'm sure chloe will love the new baby and they will be friends forever!

picture's of melissa & chloe please.......

Debbie & mason


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

What a beatiful tribute to a gorgeous girl. I wasn't around when she passed, I am so sorry for your loss. She is watching over you all now. Let me congratulate you on the new baby...what a wonderful time of year for a baby!! Best Christmas present in the world!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So beautiful, Katie was loved and I know how you feel. Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your wonderful news!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A very loving tribute to your Katie & good news too! Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been busy and missed this thread until now. I am all teary eyed as I read your post to your sweet girl Katie. I know how tough the anniversaries can be. I am so glad that you are finding new happiness in your lives after having to deal with her sudden and tragic loss. Congratulations on your baby news. I know Katie is smiling down on you all!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hugs to you at this time of heart anniversary. Your Katie gave you quite a gift it appears, and she is still with you in some way too. Congratulations on being where you are and expecting a new baby too!
All best wishes and hugs to you and your family
Sarah


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I did think of you as you know Sadie went to the bridge the same day as Katie but i found it hard to post to you were in my thoughts
And congratulations you will soon be very busy and taking nice walks with the baby.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing - congratulations on your soon to be new addition.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awwwww.... Congratulations to you! :wave:


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your loving replies. We are truly excited about the baby, and thank Katie for the beautiful gift she has given to us. 

You will forever be in my heart, and by my side my sweet Katie.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

That is so beautiful. So sorry for your loss of beautiful Katie. It's so hard loosing a beautiful loving pet.

Congrats on the amazing news of your baby. That is brilliant news.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry this is a late reply, Great tribute to Katie, I know how much you miss her. As short as her life was she brought you both so much joy and happiness for a lifetime. She is your angel always close by you. We are so fortunate to have had these wonderful doggies in our lives. Give Chloe a hug and Congratulations on the baby.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great replies and well wishes.. here are the photos you all requested


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

A lovely tribute to Katie! Best wishes for a wonderful pregnancy and a happy healthy baby! Congratulations, that is wonderful for you both!:wave:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You're both stunning!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah hah! I laughed out loud...not of you Melissa-- you are BEAUTIFUL!!! But little Chloe is a spunky one. Look at that face....

As I said earlier, I am soooo happy for you all. Peace and blessings...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures of you both, best wishes to you - wonderful news, Chloe is a beautiful puppy too!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of both your girls, Timm!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I definitely got teary over this post- it is so sincere and open. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

What a beautiful dog, and such a great tribute to her. Congrats on the baby, that is such good news and a decision to move on with life, it's too short, you never know what tomorrow will bring, so live for today!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WOWZERS! 

Okay, Timm - here's the thing - if you have a daughter, you need to move into a totally secure fortress. With a moat. And alligators. Because Melissa is just gorgeous and you as a Daddy will want to keep your equally beautiful daughter COMPLETELY and totally isolated from BOYS! 

All kidding aside, Melissa is a beautful, "glowing" pregnant woman, and your Chloe is adorable. I am just bursting with happiness for you all!


----------

